# Tall girl problems!



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

IMO, look for shell pants and use base layer for warmth. Padded pants have the disadvantage that you run too hot on warm days. By using shells and layers you have more flexibility.

Some brands have extra long sizes, e.g. Arc'teryx, tho I don't know if extra tall in women's pants would be sufficient for you. Check the size tables on their homepage, they mention leg length. 

Maybe you have to go with men's pants anyway. They'd be bit baggy around the hip, but who cares if that's the only length that fits.

If you don’t have a locak shop near by to try tons of pants, check out blue-tomato.com. They have a rather good selection and also deliver to UK.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

6'1 :wub::wub:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Insulated pants that I like are north face freedom pants. They come in short, reg and tall sizes. 

They come with just enough insulation.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Burton has X long sizes on their website store.


----------



## LouW (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for you replies.

I think Arc'teryx will be too short, their "long" is 29in +3in which to me is not long at all!

Burton may be my best bet, I've contacted them and they say their new range is in mid September so I'll keep an eye out.

The North Face do a style too which are Women's Ravina Pant so I may also try those. I think they're free delivery/returns which is brilliant as I'm not 100% sure on size. Just a shame they're all black!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd be looking at men's pants. Either skinny or slim fit. If you want them to not look baggy. Plus you can find colors that no one would know they're for men. Its not like street clothes.


----------



## LouW (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes I'll look at mens. I actually quite like the mens burton ones, I may order both the ladies and mens and compare.

Second thoughts on the ladies North Face, their Long are only 32.5in


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

686 Smarty Cargo Pants come in a Tall. I don't know the exact length, but I'm 6'7" with a 36" inseam and they fit me perfectly. I'm pretty sure they make women's pants too.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Is it weird that I have a thing for tall ladies? I'm 5'11" and have never dated shorter than 5'7". :hairy:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Is it weird that I have a thing for tall ladies? I'm 5'11" and have never dated shorter than 5'7". :hairy:


No, but it is weird admitting so on a snowboard forum, not to mention in a post started by a tall woman who was just looking for some honest advice :hairy:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

f00bar said:


> No, but it is weird admitting so on a snowboard forum, not to mention in a post started by a tall woman who was just looking for some honest advice :hairy:


Sorry I couldn't help it. I love the tall ladies.:wub:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

WasabiCanuck said:


> Is it weird that I have a thing for tall ladies? I'm 5'11" and have never dated shorter than 5'7". :hairy:





f00bar said:


> No, but it is weird admitting so on a snowboard forum, not to mention in a post started by a tall woman who was just looking for some honest advice :hairy:





WasabiCanuck said:


> Sorry I couldn't help it. I love the tall ladies.:wub:


It would seem that he's not the _only_ one, or even the first to declare his love for "Vertically Endowed" women here!!!  :laugh: 



ZeMax said:


> 6'1 :wub::wub:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

(Insert facepalm image here)

Poutanen has the creeposaurus franchise tied up on this forum.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

At least I'm keeping it sorta classy and not being too creepy or gross.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

f00bar said:


> No, but it is weird admitting so on a snowboard forum, not to mention in a post started by a tall woman who was just looking for some honest advice :hairy:


hahahaha. this cracked me up


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

I opened this thread impressed with what I thought were quite a few helpful responses to this tall lady shredder, then I see majority were in regards to her height alone....and no, I also don't have anything helpful to add....:embarrased1:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

And we wonder why it seems most of the ladies are one and done posters around here. 

Didn't mean to open a can of worms. I was just having some hopefully light hearted fun.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

it was those damn canadians. but it's not our fault those ladies can't hang. i do miss radiomuse a little though. she was funny. RIP.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> it was those damn canadians. but it's not our fault those ladies can't hang. i do miss radiomuse a little though. she was funny. RIP.


I have often wondered what happened to her? 

f00bar, didn't take it as anything but light-hearted, as anytime a guy posts he's 6'5+ I begin to drool, I just generally don't acknowledge it :tongue4:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

Rogue said:


> I have often wondered what happened to her?
> 
> f00bar, didn't take it as anything but light-hearted, as anytime a guy posts he's 6'5+ I begin to drool, I just generally don't acknowledge it :tongue4:


i don't know but if i was gonna point the finger at someone i'd point it at those damn canadians.






i'm 6'5" by the way


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SkullAndXbones said:


> i'm 6'5" by the way


Pics or it isn't true


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

neni said:


> Pics or it isn't true


Ahahahahaha! Now we've got TT joining this thread 

I'll find out for sure when he visits Bachy, Neni. 

Except, I believe he's 6'2? *Stalker Alert*


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:laugh:

BTW... Seeing you mentioning Batchy made me open google maps and check, where this is... aha... pretty close to Mt. Hood... aha, pretty close to Seattle... Noted. I'll keep an eye on the PNW thread this winter


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

That's where we will be living by neni, if you guys are around I will have a spare room for you in Bend.

Alaska air hoppers, Seattle to Redmond bend airport are cheap.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> That's where we will be living by neni, if you guys are around I will have a spare room for you in Bend.
> 
> Alaska air hoppers, *Seattle to Redmond* bend airport are cheap.


That was my second google call after recognizing where it is "hey, this rings a bell... isn't that where Argos summer pics were taken...?". Haha... US geography... I'm sooo ignorant. That's a great easy to reach hub when "going west" again. Would be awesome to meet you again!


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

Look into men's shell pants, try and get the ones that have a slim or "tailored" fit so they aren't so baggy on you. Burton's TWC, has some that fit me almost like skinny jeans, maybe start there.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

neni said:


> Pics or it isn't true





Rogue said:


> Ahahahahaha! Now we've got TT joining this thread
> 
> I'll find out for sure when he visits Bachy, Neni.
> 
> Except, I believe he's 6'2? *Stalker Alert*


hahahahaha. ok i rounded up. i'm 6'0"


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> hahahahaha. ok i rounded up. i'm 6'0"


If we're rounding up, I'm 6' tall.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...haven't measured myself since, but I _was_ 6' before they removed the disc in my spine and fused it. If I'm shorter now,...? _I'll SUE!!!!_ 


:laugh:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Rogue said:


> Ahahahahaha! Now we've got TT joining this thread
> 
> I'll find out for sure when he visits Bachy, Neni.
> 
> Except, I believe he's 6'2? *Stalker Alert*


Ah, so you did get my pm?:hairy:

Haha


TT


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

SkullAndXbones said:


> it was those damn canadians. but it's not our fault those ladies can't hang. i do miss radiomuse a little though. she was funny. RIP.


What happened to her? if you do not mind me asking.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i have no idea. i only knew her from this forum. i don't think she got pissed at anyone and left or anything like that, if that's what you mean.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

K, it just that you mentioned RIP that i assumed something bad happened to her I hope she is ok and just on some sort of vacation.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

haha, no i just being a smart ass when i said "RIP". i have no clue what she's up to now.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

...I imagine RM is just inactive what with it being off season and all. Plenty of male members that are conspicuously abscent from the forums during the off season too. Or maybe most of the female members just aren't quite as OCD about checking the forum during summer months. I also don't imagine they enjoy participating in the off season flame wars that tend to erupt as much as us "dudes" do!!! 









(....then again, She could just have a life!) :shrug: :laugh:


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> (....then again, She could just have a life!) :shrug: :laugh:



Now why would anyone want to have a life after finding this gem of a forum?


----------



## LouW (Aug 26, 2015)

*Hahaha*

Well I was only gone about a week after posting the original post and look what I came back to! 

Thanks for the suggestions and errr.. other comments!

 

Most websites I look at are either not mentioning a magical separate tall section or just have 32in which is not long enough.

Burton have released a new 35in tall pant today and free delivery in the UK so woohoo I'm gonna try those!! Fly Tall Snowboard Pant - Winter 2015 | Burton Snowboards

I know they're black and boring but as I'm yet to buy a jacket, I'm happy with black pants.

I'll let you know how they fit (if anyones interested?)

If not... back to your chat of your love of tall women :dance1:


Lou :snowboard4:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

the UK huh? are you a fan of the show Vexed? it's hilarious. i watched it on netflix not too long ago.


----------



## LouW (Aug 26, 2015)

SkullAndXbones said:


> the UK huh? are you a fan of the show Vexed? it's hilarious. i watched it on netflix not too long ago.


I've not watched, but I will look into it


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

All the best people in the uk are over 6'0


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Donutz said:


> (Insert facepalm image here)
> 
> Poutanen has the creeposaurus franchise tied up on this forum.


Funny enough as I was reading the first page I was embarrased for us that we can't have a simple advice thread without leg humpers latching on! oke:

Maybe I'm slowly getting better? Naw, I had to do my first aid recertification for ski patrol this weekend. My "patient" was one of the rookies for this year... All I was thinking while working on her was... Giggity. Giggity goo. 

:hairy:


----------

